# Cleaning Automatic Milker



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

I am considering buying an automatic milker for the upcoming year. So far I have been hand milking my two does. How much is involved in cleaning an automatic milker? I will likely buy one of Perry's Milkers. Do I need to have a cleaning sink outside or in my barn? Can I bring it into the house to clean it? Currently I clean all of my milking equipment in the kitchen sink. Please let me know how you clean your automatic milkers and any additional thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Are you going to continue with just two, or expand? 
Do you milk once a day or twice a day?
I have 3 kinds.
The Dansha Farms, which you can milk faster by hand, so I do Not recommend that.
I have a big bucket milker like the one in the picture, but if you only plan to have two goats, it's a bit bigger than necessary. Unless you buy the smaller bucket at an additional cost. The big bucket is heavy and bulky so you need a laundry size sink to clean it in.The hoses need to be cleaned daily along with the rest bucket and lid and cluster. The pulsater on the lid also has a filter that needs cleaning occasionally. And yes you can bring it in the house.
I love my Belly Bucket milker.
The pulsater is built into the machine, no milk lines to clean. Just the lid and the bucket. The bucket holds up to 5 quarts easily.
Since I only have one milking stand that is the easiest for me.








This is what I have.


----------



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks for the input! I don't have any plans of expanding now. I milk twice a day. I did consider the belly bucket milker. I like the idea of being able to milk both goats at once and I prefer it going into one bucket. I have read that the belly buckets are easier to clean. Part of the reason I am looking at a milker is so it is easier for someone else to milk my goats when I go on a trip. Any other thoughts on ease of use and durability of these two systems?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The Perry's Milkers come with instructions. When I had one, I just followed the cleaning instructions. It has been too long and I don't remember what I did. But I think you can find it online.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

So are you thinking milking two goats at the same time going into one bucket?
That still requires two long milk lines to be cleaned. Plus the added fiddling with the suction and pulsater.


----------



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

Yes I was thinking it would be nice to be able to milk both at once. I like doing things fast! ;-) I suppose the belly milker would save me time with cleaning and would likely be easier to teach someone else to use. 

It would be great to be able to use both and clean both so I could understand how they would work. 

The belly pail milker by Hoegger is about $1700, whereas the DP120 is about $1250. I could get the Perry Milker DP60 for even less, $850. The extra cost for the Hoegger machine is hard for me to justify, even with it being very easy to clean.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The DP120 is more than you need. I'd just get the DP60.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ohhh wow. I didnt know they were that expensive. Mine was second hand


----------



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> The DP120 is more than you need. I'd just get the DP60.


Michael Perry's comment on his website was making me lean toward the DP120.

*"What is the difference between your DP120 and your DP60HD? *
They are both very good milkers and my customers have hundreds of them working every day. The surge bucket is rebuilt. The Delaval (DP120) is a new bucket with a heavier duty pump. The DP120 is easier to use because it has a single claw and a locking lid. The locking lid allows you to not have to worry about getting a good seal, before you start milking. The DeLaval system uses a claw system which brings all of the inflations together. The surge has 4 lines while the DeLaval has one. My honest opinion is that the DeLaval is a better buy. I know it cost more, but you have a brand new system, a heavier pump, and it will last forever. The difference in price should be more, but it just cost us so much to get the used buckets."

Soon I will start suffering from decision fatigue and just buy one!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ha ha ha. I bought the Delaval used and immediately regretted it. It is too heavy and bulky for me to manage. 
A week later my son met a man at the local store in line. Told him about my goats. Man has a milking machine in his barn collecting dust. He brought it over, I tried it out and loved it. Paid what he paid so I'm good. So between the 3 I'm down $1000.00. But I have 3 pails with lids with the belly bucket.
And two systems collecting dust in the barn.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Caprine Supply has a new portable milker. It looks interesting...

If you are ordering from Hoeggers, there have been times that people have had difficulties getting their products in a timely manner. Maybe things have changed...


----------

